# what do I have??



## kansasredneck (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what this is. 27-2 serial 176xxx which is 1972-74? Ive looked at hundreds and haven't seen any with the engraving on it which looks factory. thx well crud cant figure out how to post a pic from my pics??? Its stainless with crazy nice engraving everywhere gold hammer and trigger 8 3/8 wood grip. I know that doesn't help a lot. maybe someone can tell me how to post a pic.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

To download pictures you need to go to someplace like Photobucket or Image Shack. ImageShack® - Register

Start an account, it's free. Then download your pictures to their site then you can attach them to this site.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

If it's a Smith the M27 was an N frame .357 mag in blue (and nickel?) if it truly is stainless then I think it should be a 627.


----------

